# Need Help On Master Assemble.



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Almost done. Installing Campy gear. Problem running cable to the rear derailleur. There is an eyelet on the bottom of the chain stay that seems not to accept a ferrule or the the end of the short cable housing that goes to the derailleur. What's the secret here? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Normally there's a special ferrule provided in the pack. Or used to be. recent ones may not have it though.

You may have to ask at your LBS

I googled it and here it is


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Julio. Ordered these and two others from Amazon hoping one of them will do the job.

Amazon.com: Wheels Manufacturing Step Down Ferrules for Brake Cables (Bag of 2), Alloy: Sports & Outdoors

This is the one that works.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Done:

<a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/IMG_0205.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/IMG_0205.jpg" border="0" alt="Colnago Master photo IMG_0205.jpg"/></a>


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Sun Rider said:


> Done:
> 
> <a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/IMG_0205.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/IMG_0205.jpg" border="0" alt="Colnago Master photo IMG_0205.jpg"/></a>


Purty! I love the Decor paint jobs


----------

